# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Alpaqueros de Puno aumentan ganancias con ventas al programa Compras a MYPErú

## gpacheco

*Puno, jul. 11 (ANDINA).-* Mil 500 familias del departamento de Puno, en el sur peruano, ganaron más dinero vendiendo nueve toneladas de hilo de alpaca al programa “Compras a MYPErú”, que las usará para fabricar las chompas que distribuirá a los niños y niñas de zonas rurales. Salvador Alejo Tumco, alcalde del distrito de Santa Lucía, en Lampa (Puno), se reunió con funcionarios del Fondo de Cooperación para el Desarrollo Social (Foncodes), con la finalidad de agradecer y resaltar los beneficios que desarrolla la entidad estatal.  
El burgomaestre señaló que “antes los intermediarios nos pagaban 16 soles por kilo de lana pero ahora pagan 4 soles. Muchas de las mil 500 familias se han visto perjudicadas porque viven de la venta de lana de alpaca”. 
El alcalde recibió el apoyo del Foncodes y del Ministerio de Agricultura para conseguir que las chompas del programa “Compras a MYPErú” tengan un porcentaje de lana de alpaca. Teniendo mercado seguro, los alpaqueros decidieron darle valor agregado a la fibra para aumentar sus ganancias. 
“En mi distrito acopiamos 500 quintales de lana y las enviamos a Arequipa para que nos hagan hilo de lana de alpaca. Nos entregaron nueve toneladas de hilo y las vendimos a ‘Compras a MYPErú’”, señaló. 
Funcionarios de este programa explicaron que el precio del kilo de alpacril, les permitió cubrir el transporte de lana desde Puno a Arequipa así como el proceso de hilado. 
“Los alpaqueros han ganado entre 20 y 25 soles por kilo de alpacril”, sostuvieron. 
El alcalde señaló que los productores están satisfechos con la operación porque le dieron valor agregado a la fibra, negociaron su producto y aumentaron sus ganancias. 
“También estamos contentos porque nuestros hijos usarán chompas hechas con lana de alpacas que nosotros criamos. Esperamos que este programa siga funcionando el próximo año”, culminó. 
“Compras a MYPErú” es un programa del Gobierno para combatir la crisis económica internacional y es financiado por Foncodes con 150 millones de soles transferidos por el Estado.Temas similares: Artículo: Aumentan ventas de arándanos en Estados Unidos Artículo: BVL cierra al alza impulsada por ganancias de acciones agropecuarias El 63% de alimentos se vende con un margen de ganancias mayor al 61% Los alpaqueros del Perú Ministerio de Agricultura inicia programa de apoyo a alpaqueros en Puno

----------

